# Dwarf Sagittaria Carpet 40B Questions



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

GreenCup said:


> I will be setting up a 40B in the next couple weeks and I would like to know what would be my best options for lighting. I'm thinking I will need two LED fixtures. I'am currently running a Stringray on a 10 gallon low tech with slow but good results, but I don't think it will be enough for this setup. Would I also need to consider a C02 setup as well to gets this accomplished? I will be going with MGOCPM capped with regular pool filter sand.


you definitely don't need co2 for sag to grow, but as with all plants it helps. Depending on how much light your looking for will dictate how many fixtures you will need. If it's going to be a low light tank I think you can get away with 1 fixture and raising it to get a good spread.


----------



## GreenCup (Feb 19, 2014)

You think I will need something stronger then the Stringray. I was thinking is will be less then 30 Par at 16 inches.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

GreenCup said:


> You think I will need something stronger then the Stringray. I was thinking is will be less then 30 Par at 16 inches.


I have no experience with the stingray so I'm not sure. I have 2 Beamswork fixtures on my 40b. I think you could get away with the Beamwork .5w Lents fixture and raise it about 6 inches or so. Are you trying to keep your lighting on a budget?


----------



## GreenCup (Feb 19, 2014)

I have no budget really, but best bang for the buck would be nice though. I really just want dense growth. 

Example


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

GreenCup said:


> I have no budget really, but best bang for the buck would be nice though. I really just want dense growth.
> 
> Example


In my experience it doesn't take much to get a dense growth of sag. I have it in my 55 running a Finnex 24/7 and it grows out of control. The Beamswork fixtures work well from what I've seen so far, but if I had the extra money I would have put 2 planted plus fixtures on my 40. The 2 Beamswork I have on there now cost less than one Finnex.


----------

